

New HTML5 parser in Firefox 4 – SVG in HTML, faster parsing, and more - mbrubeck
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/05/firefox-4-the-html5-parser-inline-svg-speed-and-more/

======
maukdaddy
Fixes bug #22480...from 1999!

<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22480>

------
Kilimanjaro
"You can now use SVG and MathML inline in HTML5 pages, without XML
namespaces."

Thank reason.

------
jackfoxy
Any speculation on a release date?

~~~
halo
I believe they're aiming for November 2010, but knowing Mozilla, this means
June 2011.

~~~
mbrubeck
Yeah, Firefox 3.6 slipped a whole... two months.

